# We got our own apartment woooooooo!!!



## Miss Pumpkin (Apr 13, 2008)

We just got the keys a few hours ago and I need to share my excitement! It's right in the city centre, 5th floor with elevator. 

We were sharing a flat until now, this is our first flat by ourselves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I loooove it. This is all the owner's furniture but it's going to look so nice once I decorate a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Living room and dining room










Hallway





Bedroom (super ugly bed cover, I know!)





Studio/guest room






My bathroom






Boyfriend's bathroom





Kitchen






There's also another room that is used as a storage room for the bikes, suitcases, etc...

Happiness


----------



## User93 (Apr 13, 2008)

Congrats! That looks sooooooo good. Where do you live? In Engald or Spain?


----------



## Margolicious (Apr 13, 2008)

congratulations! hope you post pics once you decorate


----------



## persephonewillo (Apr 13, 2008)

congratulations!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  your apartment looks great


----------



## Jot (Apr 13, 2008)

Congratulations. Have  fun xx


----------



## nikki (Apr 13, 2008)

Congratulations!!  It looks great!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 13, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Mairim (Apr 13, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 13, 2008)

Congrats on the new place!  It looks so nice & clean!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 13, 2008)

Neat! Is that a washer/dryer in the kitchen? And I love the mirror in your bathroom!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Apr 14, 2008)

Very nice, love your bathroom!


----------



## nunu (Apr 14, 2008)

congrats the apartment looks nice!


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats the kind of apartment i want when i leave home!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 16, 2008)

cute!


(those wooden chairs are from Ikea!, I have 4 of them)


----------



## happy*phantom (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Congrats! That looks sooooooo good. Where do you live? In Engald or Spain?_

 
She lives in España (Spain).

Your bathroom mirror is beautiful. I heart the ornamental frame.


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 16, 2008)

Very cool!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 congrats!!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 18, 2008)

congratulations! what a beautiful living space.


----------



## benzito_714 (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats and double congrats for the separate bathrooms


----------



## KittieSparkles (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats!! I love your bathroom!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks girls!!! My parents are coming over this evening to see it, I'm going to start preparing some cocktails and bits to much on... I feel like such a 50s housewive


----------



## KAIA (Apr 24, 2008)

OHH THAT´S NICE!!! I wish i can have my own place with my bf, for now we are sharing an apartment with another couple, which is VERY annoying, since we don´t have so much privacy (ex. we can´t walk around naked, or be TOO loud) and stuff like it... you probably know what i´m talking about.
Anyhow, CONGRATS!!! and post more pics!


----------



## frocher (Apr 24, 2008)

It's a beautiful place!


----------



## nessa25 (Apr 24, 2008)

how exciting! congrats!!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 25, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow, nice place!

The bf and I live alone, but... our flat is pretty terrible, haha. Yours is really cool- I, too, love the look of your bathroom!


----------

